# wtf with these painful sustanon injections!!!!!



## tornadoman17 (Aug 28, 2004)

hey guys i am a roid newbie,,i am doing a sustanon only cycle 500mg ,,taking 2 shots a week,,my shots are very very very painful in the glutes,,i cant move easily and it hurts like hell,,,i took another shot today and its hurting like hell,,,,i dunno wtf is going,,i canot move from place at all,,,,i barely got myself to the computer now seriously,,,whats wrong ,,my leg is hurting and it feels as if its paralysed!!!! please help me guys its being so noticeable to anyone the way i move ,,please


----------



## gr81 (Aug 28, 2004)

thats the price you pay dude, what brand of sust is it? besides, the sust ain't shit dude, try the T400 or some 250mg/ml prop or some suspension, now that shit is painful. you will get used to it. I would stay away from the spot injects with the high BA shit anyways, your much better off


----------



## tornadoman17 (Aug 28, 2004)

its the nile sustanon type,,,its hurting like crazy ,,what can i do to decrease the pain please guys ,,,i cant walk at all or even sleep!!!! WTF SHOULD I DO


----------



## gr81 (Aug 28, 2004)

I would suggest throwning in some EQ to mix it with or something along those lines, it wouldn't be a bad idea to add something to yoru stack anyways. What are your doses lookin like? If you are injecting 700 mgs per shot or something high like that I would decrease that. Which bodyparts are you injecting into? Pick a larger spot to go in. Take a hot shower and inject soon after that, that may help. Other than that, your just gonna have to get used to it dude. its the cost of doing business.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 28, 2004)

Maybe you got some bad stuff. I know it hurts, but I never heard anyone cry so much about it. Two threads? Look at your ass. Does it look normal? If it doesn't, go see doctor soon. Are you injecting in the same spot everytime? Maybe you could try a muscle that is easier to relax while you inject like your delts or quads. Something isn't right if the pain is truely that unbearable. Rotate sites for sure. Just my two cents.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 28, 2004)

I have issues with a 1" pin in the cheeks and I am somewhere in the 12s for bodyfat now, I use 1.5" with high dose stuff and I dont feel a THING.


----------



## tornadoman17 (Aug 28, 2004)

isnt there any topical cream that can decrease the pain?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 28, 2004)

does it hurt while your injecting or after your injection? I think its fairly normal to get sore afterwards like the next day. I hear that gets easier to deal with over time. If it hurts while your injecting it then I don't know what to tell you. When I tried to cycle Prop it didn't hurt at all injecting it, but I did get sore the next day. Massaging the injection side for a bit afterwards and using a heating pad on it will keep the soreness at bay.


----------



## bigsampson (Aug 28, 2004)

I am using Test 400 right now, the shit hurts but nothing unbearable. At first the T400 was hurting like a MOF, but I got used to it and am now looking forward to the next shot.
Hot showers and stretching the site helps me out.


----------



## Flex (Aug 29, 2004)

as the GREAT One said, "tis the price you pay".

it goes away after a few days.

just DO NOT inject in your bi's. you wanna talk about painful. Glute injections are like blowjobs from Jenna Jamison compared to biceps injections.


----------



## tornadoman17 (Aug 29, 2004)

i cant walk!!!!! seriously,,,,i dont think that steroid users cant walk ,,,,what should i do ?


----------



## bigsampson (Aug 29, 2004)

tornadoman17 said:
			
		

> i cant walk!!!!! seriously,,,,i dont think that steroid users cant walk ,,,,what should i do ?


Well, If its that painful I would just chunk that in the trash, but thats me.
Are you sure your doing everything right? Have you got a lump or anything?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## tornadoman17 (Aug 29, 2004)

nope i didnt get any lump...its all normal


----------



## Mudge (Aug 29, 2004)

You must have hit a bad spot, I've done high mg/ml gear in the rear and never had a problem, in the quads yes - rear no. I am doing 500mg/ml enan and 400mg/ml EQ right now and there is absolutely no feeling at all.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 29, 2004)

mayeb yrou shit is bunk and its some other shit your injecting, entirely possible. Either way you will adapt man, give it time!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 30, 2004)

tornado man you could have moved the needle around while injecting that that would cause added pain. Or you could have injected real close to a nerve. Like Mama says "if you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen"


----------



## RipItSick401 (Aug 31, 2004)

sometimes I had a little pain, only on the puncture though. Soreness came afterwards...but I kinda liked it. 22gauge 1 1/2 was usually painless. the 1" hurt more. I did all my shots in my glutes, mondays right fridays left


----------



## jayntam2002 (Oct 17, 2004)

*RE: Pain from Sus*

I just started my cycle about 10 days ago and I know what you mean about painful injections with the Sustanon.  I have never used Sus in the past, always used Cyp, Enanthate without pain.  Now the pain was not as exagerated as you make it out to be, but it definately is uncomfortable to sit on one side or the other.  I noticed that it did get better about 3 days after the shot.  I am not even taking that much.  I am shooting 500mg Deca and 250mg Sus every 5 days in the same dart.  Using a 3 cc 23g 1.5" pin in the glute.  Now I don't think that 3ml in one shot is that much, but could add to the pain a bit.  Anyways, it does get better and remember the old adage, "No pain, NO gain"!!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm with mudge on this one. i'm sticking 2.5 cc on mon and 2.5 cc on thurs with no problem. sus and deca. but then again i have a lot of butt fat. put on some butt and you have more room for those little pin's


----------



## DOCTA (Dec 17, 2004)

*Try This*

Hey man,   I been there...  those painful injections,  where it takes time to sit down.  u might have hit a nerve or vein.   It could be the BA.    Take a cold wash cloth and press it on the site for 3 min then switch to a hot cloth and for 3 mins.  repeat 3 x's  in a row.  this will help.  try and do it everyday until its gone.  U might want to stop the stuff and get something else.   good luk 2 u


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree it is the Benzol Aclohol DOC.  You have try different length needles.  Maybe you are not hitting the right part of the glute.  If the pain shoots down your hamstring you are going to low.  You can put ice on the the site after you inject for a few hours, but 24h after the injection you should use a heat pad or microwaved sock full of rice.  The warmth helped me out.  My pain is always worse 2-3 days after.  

 Also try working the muscles out the same day as injecting it w/ stretching everytime in b/t sets.  Do NOT go heavy, but still train hard enough.  I couldn't stand the pain my first few times, and with these pain controls and training techinques the pain has dropped off very substantially.

 If none of this works try a different muscle. Your legs just might have more pain receptor than the rest of your body.  My bi's and tri's do not take shots well at all. If that still doesn't work...throw that garbage away.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok here is your solution. After you inject, go lie down and put a heating pad on it for 30 min's. after you finish w/ the heating pad, massage the area for about 10 min's. The next day you'll be a little sore but it will be tolerable.


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Is Tornadoman17 still suffering from his injections??!!  The original post is nearly *3 months old*!!

Regardless, some good advise has surfaced from this.  I'm taking notes in case (lord forbid) it ever happens to me


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 18, 2004)

If the post is over 3months old why the fuck it up w/ the recent posts.  How do you bump an old post w/ the rest of the new ones?


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 18, 2004)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> If the post is over 3months old why the fuck it up w/ the recent posts. How do you bump an old post w/ the rest of the new ones?


 by replying to the 3 month old thread.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2004)

Unless someone is bumping a bunch of old threads I dont think its that big of a deal.


----------



## Mountain 2 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry to comment years later, but I thought this was hysterical and had to create an account to comment on this.. I don't think I've ever heard of a bigger pussy using gear haha


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 10, 2010)

Mountain 2 said:


> Sorry to comment years later, but I thought this was hysterical and had to create an account to comment on this.. I don't think I've ever heard of a bigger pussy using gear haha



For all we know he could have been pinning the sciatic nerve.


----------



## Bigpg86 (Jun 9, 2016)

Don't throw it away bro shit send it to me I'll take it lol. Sus always hurts man part of the sus game. It's because it has two fast acting test in it there prop and another one. I just did 250 sus yesterday in shoulder and hurts like all hell. But just have to suck it up and go with it. Don't toss it run under hot water, inject slow like 2 min injections. Or get some oil to cut it with or do less in injections but more injections per week and rotate the sites bro. Never throw away lol if ur temp to throw away hit me up I'll take it of your hands for a donation made to u lol


----------

